# Grid 2 official reveal Tomorrow



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Grid 2 to be officially revealed tomorrow after Codemasters releases teaser trailer with the date 8/8/12 at the end.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/361668/codies-teases-grid-2-announcement-with-new-photo/#


----------

